# Mixing SoS Sniffies FO with Dipropylene Glycol to dilute?



## JrVTG (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a quick question, if anyone happens to know?

I've seen Save on Scent's reviews of their sniffies, and have ordered for the first time.  In one of the reviews specifically someone recommended mixing 4:1 Dipropylene Glycol with the sniffie.  I believe they were using it to make incense (I could be mistaken) but would this work to dilute and extend the amount of the highly concentrated FO?

I've already ordered the DPG to mix, but I wonder if it was a good purchase, lol.  So can anyone advice?  Will mixing the "EXTREME CONCENTRATION" sniffie with four parts of DPG give me more regular concentrated fragrance oil to play with?


----------



## photoshadows (Mar 5, 2011)

I am so far from an expert on this that it's not even funny, but I've been thinking about buying some DPG lately and from the descriptions I've read, it seems to me it could be used to make a perfume or body spray type application. I don't know in what proportions, but I think that's the only way the dilution might work. If you put it in soap, it will just be really light. Let us know how it goes and good luck!


----------



## lauramw71 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm going to assume that the extreme concentration is uncut.  I'm thinking the sos is very cut.  That said, when I make incense I do 2 parts dpg to 1 part FO.  You can try the 4:1 ratio, but it sounds like that might be cutting it too much for incense.

Ok, I just reread your post.  What are you trying to make with it that you want to extend it?


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 7, 2011)

Just a heads up; DPG will make your CP soap seize.


----------



## JrVTG (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey all, stopping back in to clear things up. 

I don't do CP soap, only M&P, so I assume I won't have issues with seizing up?

My question, is more about if I mix DPG with concentrated fragrance oil, will it act the same as normal FO, or will it make it useless?  Not about the proportions for mixing.

I'm hoping that if I mix the extra concentrated sniffies with DPG that I'll get more of normal strength FO to make a larger portion of soap with.  Or, would it be better to just use the extra concentrate and forget the DPG?  

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## carebear (Mar 8, 2011)

just use less


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 8, 2011)

I wouldn't want DPG in my skin care products EVER...


----------



## lauramw71 (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree, I would just use less of the extreme.  That's one of the reasons I'm hesitant to order from SOS.  They have fab scents that I would love to order, but their different levels have me confused.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 8, 2011)

Catmehndi said:
			
		

> I wouldn't want DPG in my skin care products EVER...


Same here, I would just use less.


----------



## JrVTG (Mar 8, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Catmehndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I'll take your advice and use less.    Even though it's skin safe, I feel funny about using it as well.  Sadly, I'll just have it sitting around the house now, as I can't tolerate incense (Or at least couldn't when I smoked...I've quit now, so we'll see.)  But I'll take it as a good lesson to ask around first.  XD

Now I just have to figure out what to do with the 20 half ounce jars I ordered.    Thanks for the input though!  It makes me feel more comfortable.


----------



## lauramw71 (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't stand incense either...  my hunny adores it, so he's only allowed to burn it in his mancave with the door shut.  LOL  But, it's a mancave, the door ALWAYS has to be shut.. eesh, scary behind that door!  LOL
I have too many FO's that sit in my cabinet all lonely.  LOL  I can't seem to resist buying them, sniffing them, than locking them away... *sigh*


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 8, 2011)

What she said, just use less. 

You will find some scents are stronger & some are weaker, even within the same supplier. It's not going to be 'that' much stronger though. If you normaly use 1oz, maybe try 1/2oz, or 3/4oz. It won't be 3-4 times stronger though. It's only a few more dollars per bottle.


----------



## JrVTG (Mar 8, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> What she said, just use less.
> 
> You will find some scents are stronger & some are weaker, even within the same supplier. It's not going to be 'that' much stronger though. If you normaly use 1oz, maybe try 1/2oz, or 3/4oz. It won't be 3-4 times stronger though. It's only a few more dollars per bottle.



That helps tremendously, thank you!    I usually make small batches of soap, mainly 1 bar at a time since I just make for myself, so this lets me know I'll actually be able to use the sniffies.  I tend to put around 1/2 teaspoon per bar, and 1.15ml is about 1/4 teaspoon.  So this will let me get at least one bar from it, or thereabouts.

Thanks so much!


----------

